
How much I made as a really good Engineer at Facebook - throwaway1525
https://medium.com/@anyengineer/how-much-i-made-as-a-really-good-engineer-at-facebook-9366151b52db
======
thrwaway_123
These post can rub people the wrong way, but personally I love seeing these
data points and would like to see more.

We often talk about engineers that were high performers in the right startup,
the right place at the right time and got massive exits. But we don't hear a
lot about it from established tech companies. There's very little data about
the range of rewards we see for high performers at different companies and the
difference can be very large.

I was a good performer at my old job and the most I ever got was a $5,000
bonus for exceptional performance and I though that was the norm. The rest of
my story is very similar to the OP. I was looking at glassdoor and I though
the recruiter had over leveled me. I joined FB making nearly 3x my old salary.
My year 1-4 is almost identical to the OP. 4 years ago I didn't know this was
possible for high performing engineering ICs.

Thank you for sharing!

------
xupybd
Wow way to go. Its a different world inside a company like Facebook. I've only
ever worked for small struggling businesses. 9 years in and yet to break 100k.

------
theloneshark
Congratulations on all your success - hope it makes you feel good. You also
happen to be in the right place at the right time. This to make me feel good.

